# Physical Therapy Billing-Anyone out there



## amiller_cpc (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone out there specialize in physical therapy billing and coding?  I'm having trouble with workers comp accepting CMS's 8-minute rule when billing timed procedure codes.  She is telling me 15 mins must be spent on EACH timed code to bill for it!!!! That's not the case at all.  I told her to look on Medicare's website, but she refused. What else can I use to support this rule? Thanks.
Amanda Miller, CPC
Billing Admin
Franklin Physical Therapy
814-437-5600


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 5, 2010)

You have to remember that work comp can have their own rules regarding the CPT codes and the billing of these.  Check your state's work comp provider guidelines for this information then you have something to fight with.


----------



## srich64 (Mar 5, 2010)

amiller_cpc said:


> Anyone out there specialize in physical therapy billing and coding?  I'm having trouble with workers comp accepting CMS's 8-minute rule when billing timed procedure codes.  She is telling me 15 mins must be spent on EACH timed code to bill for it!!!! That's not the case at all.  I told her to look on Medicare's website, but she refused. What else can I use to support this rule? Thanks.
> Amanda Miller, CPC
> Billing Admin
> Franklin Physical Therapy
> 814-437-5600



Hi,
You have to follow the workers comp guidelines.  They could careless about Medicare's guidelines. You have to play by Worker's Comp/L&I's rules in order to get paid.


----------

